# MAC lipstick haul



## geeko (Oct 14, 2016)

I went nuts for the new lipsticks (although i know that they are gonna be perm...but stilli can't resist buying new lippies when they are just launched)

Hellebore and Ambrosial Liptensity lipsticks







Blue beat and Driftwood liptensity lipsticks





Burnt violet liptensity lipstick





MAC Dew and Lazy lullaby lipstick





MAC model behavior and Designer blue lipsticks





MAC Deep rooted and Really Me lipsticks


----------



## leonah (Oct 14, 2016)

would you mind swatching really me next to driftwood? I'm still not sure which one of them I should go for


----------



## geeko (Oct 14, 2016)

leonah said:


> would you mind swatching really me next to driftwood? I'm still not sure which one of them I should go for


ok sure...i will do it tml ya...


----------



## leonah (Oct 16, 2016)

geeko said:


> ok sure...i will do it tml ya...



thank you!


----------



## banghieu (Nov 14, 2016)

Can you deliever to HCMC, Viet nam for me?
it so cute.


----------



## TraceyMc (Nov 14, 2016)

banghieu said:


> Can you deliever to HCMC, Viet nam for me?
> it so cute.



These are not for sale , one of the members on here was just showing her latest MAC lipstick haul .


----------



## CCKK (Nov 18, 2016)

Love the colors! I need to try some of the MAC intensity lipsticks


----------



## FNPbeauty (Jan 2, 2017)

Wow! Those are some bold colors.


----------



## Shannon2277 (May 17, 2017)

Pretty colors


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 14, 2017)

[MENTION=101465]leonah[/MENTION] I agree with you, I always get confused and swatches helps me to fix my mindset to purchase particular one. [MENTION=12716]geeko[/MENTION]  even i ll be waiting for your swatch post.


----------



## jennymay (Dec 27, 2017)

WOW some awesome colors x


----------



## JaneColman (Feb 17, 2018)

really great colours.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 17, 2021)

Got this unexpectedly in the mail in the Summer during the pandemic's 1st global lockdown... Never ordered it. This is as far as it has been opened.


----------



## Dawn (Feb 18, 2021)

makeupbyomar said:


> Got this unexpectedly in the mail in the Summer during the pandemic's 1st global lockdown... Never ordered it. This is as far as it has been opened.
> 
> View attachment 68931


That would sure make my day a little better!!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 18, 2021)

Dawn said:


> That would sure make my day a little better!!


Ya it did at first, then I remembered the dreaded face masks


----------

